# Millie Enjoying Her First Bone



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yum! I love seeing dogs tucking into bones. It just feels so 'right'! I kick Rufus out in the garden with his bone - I've not been brave enough to allow him inside with one yet! He missed out yesterday as just as I was about to get the bones out we had the most enormous thunderstorm. Today has been a bone day. 
Millie looks like she's really enjoying her bone.

Karen and Rufus


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow you're good letting her have it on a white/cream rug!!!  Looks like she's really enjoying it.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless looks like she is loving that bone! Id loe to give my lot bones but a couple have sensitive tummies and id feel guilty leaving them out


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

mandym said:


> Oh bless looks like she is loving that bone! Id loe to give my lot bones but a couple have sensitive tummies and id feel guilty leaving them out


Have you ever tried them with bones Mandy? I would think that it was unlikely that a bone would upset even a sensitive stomach.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Wow you're good letting her have it on a white/cream rug!!!  Looks like she's really enjoying it.


 The white rug is her vet bed. I have a couple scattered round the house. She likes to take a lot of her toys and treats to the bed. Its her territory.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's enjoying that.... Karen loving the term "bone day" x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Have you ever tried them with bones Mandy? I would think that it was unlikely that a bone would upset even a sensitive stomach.


Rosie has the most ridiculously sensitive tummy, but bones never seem to upset her. I gave her quite a few straight after being spayed to give her something to concentrate on instead of the stitches. My thinking was that, given people on here have warned about too many bones causing constipation, they might actually help!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> The white rug is her vet bed. I have a couple scattered round the house. She likes to take a lot of her toys and treats to the bed. Its her territory.


Ah, ok!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> The white rug is her vet bed. I have a couple scattered round the house. She likes to take a lot of her toys and treats to the bed. Its her territory.


You've done well to get her to choose her own bed for that. I have several beds for Dylan scattered around the house but he decided that his "Bone Den" was going to be my new cream shag pile rug. It's now neither cream nor mine


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

what a cutie! yum yum!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Rosie has the most ridiculously sensitive tummy, but bones never seem to upset her. I gave her quite a few straight after being spayed to give her something to concentrate on instead of the stitches. My thinking was that, given people on here have warned about too many bones causing constipation, they might actually help!!!


Thanks for the tip - I'll get some for Maisy for after her op tomorrow


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Rosie has the most ridiculously sensitive tummy, but bones never seem to upset her. I gave her quite a few straight after being spayed to give her something to concentrate on instead of the stitches. My thinking was that, given people on here have warned about too many bones causing constipation, they might actually help!!!




lol it was when eating a bone that Delta pulled out two stiches on her leg(dew claws removed at the same time a spaying) i took her come off so she could realy go at the bone. but i was tatching the tv instead of her and she decided chewing her leg was more interesting. silly girl. 

but yeah bones are fab for them, just make sure they know that you can take it off them at any time you want and they dont have a choice. bones are very high value treats and can tun the most placid dog into a growling beast. thats why i spend time with them on their first bones so i can play with it and make them sit and watch it then let them have it again, then take it off them. 

wit my lot i even switch bones about so they know who is letting them have the bones. Delta doesnt like giving them up. but she is getting better and doesnt growl just holds onto it the little minx.


----------

